# My experiment.



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello

I have some plants, dont know their name, but they belong to the water. I have been able to cut off the top and get it to root. Now my question is, does cotton help the roots at all? I remember buying the original plant from my lfs with a little basket(really small) and it has, fiber or cotton in it. Does that help in anyw ay?

Thanks


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

i think that actually restricts the roots from growing out. and when the roots dont grow out the plant doesnt grow like it should


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

i believe that is actually a form of rockwool, and is to help protect the roots, they will grow out in time but you should remove it after they are where you want them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

psrotten said:


> i believe that is actually a form of rockwool, and is to help protect the roots


 That's what I was thinking: I guess it's also used to keep the roots wet during transport...

I always take off the stuff in which the roots are wrapped: I forgot (well, was too lazy) once: within a week, I had wooly patches floating around all over the tank, clogging my filters and powerhead - big mistake!


----------

